
Home Built Laser Projector (2004) - cyanoacry
http://elm-chan.org/works/vlp/report_e.html
======
davrosthedalek
He has a lot more very interesting projects on his website.

~~~
userbinator
Agreed; well worth looking through his whole site if you have the time. It's
not all electronics either.

Here's one thing that I found particularly cute, a tiny JPEG decompressor:
[http://elm-chan.org/fsw/tjpgd/00index.html](http://elm-
chan.org/fsw/tjpgd/00index.html)

------
ohwp
The most interesting about this project is the feedback of the motors. Knowing
the position of the motors is making this very accurate.

------
computer
Would it be possible to use three color lasers, and create full-color images?

On a second thought, that would probably require variable brightness, or being
fast enough so you can move slower on regions you want to appear more
bright...

~~~
AndrewDucker
There are laser projectors, but apparently they're very expensive for not much
gain: [http://www.trustedreviews.com/lg-hecto-100in-laser-tv-
projec...](http://www.trustedreviews.com/lg-hecto-100in-laser-tv-
projector_Projector_review)

------
SeanDav
Interesting project, but potentially very dangerous. If you get the laser
power wrong then you end up blinding everyone in the room.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Maybe blinding Somebody in the room. "Don't run with that pencil, you'll put
your eye out!"

------
kyberias
Ughh... the language, unreadable.

~~~
userbinator
This is the Internet, not everyone speaks perfect English. The article is
actually quite good, relatively speaking. You'll get used to it eventually if
you read enough. :-)

~~~
FoeNyx
This is the Internet, not everyone speaks English. ;)

